# bsnl slashes modem rates



## sharma_atul85 (Dec 6, 2008)

hello friends  today I visited d site of bsnl and found the rates of modem slashed to 1000/- and 50/- if on rent ..
       Also plz tell me if surfing net is also counted as downloading???
Am goin for broadband connection so plz help..
These are d prices in Punjab dunno about other states..


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 6, 2008)

sharma_atul85 said:


> Also plz tell me if surfing net is also counted as downloading???


yes


----------



## selva1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Surfing is also counted for computation of traffic limit.


----------

